# Agfa Vista 200



## spiralout462 (Apr 2, 2016)

Got back a roll of Vista today.  Colors seem very natural.  This could be my workhorse color negative film.


----------



## limr (Apr 2, 2016)

I am a big fan of Agfa Vista. I still want something like Portra for "important" stuff, but Agfa has become my default for every-day types of shooting.

Love that third shot!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow, that is very nice color. That makes the Fuji stuff I'm using look like poop. I am so into B&W but seeing this has me thinking a little different. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgw (Apr 3, 2016)

Check the "Agfa" edge codes but it's very likely Fuji 200. Fond of Fuji Superia 200 for its contrast and saturation.


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 3, 2016)

I've had good results with Fuji Superia, although it seemed a little "green " to me.


----------



## john.margetts (Apr 3, 2016)

This is my preferred colour film and not just because of the price. It is rebadged Fujicolor 200 according to the DX code.


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 3, 2016)

john.margetts said:


> This is my preferred colour film and not just because of the price. It is rebadged Fujicolor 200 according to the DX code.



That is interesting.  I was under the impression that was only a Lomography thing.  I agree, it's nice film regardless of who makes it, and what it costs.


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuji, yes, but not Superia. I've shot both and they look different.
Interesting information about it here:
FILMSWAP review #02 - Agfa Vista Plus 200 from Colin Wilson | EMULSIVE Articles, Filmswap, Reviews


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 3, 2016)

Superia is different for sure. Yes, greener would describe it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Apr 3, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Wow, that is very nice color. That makes the Fuji stuff I'm using look like poop. I am so into B&W but seeing this has me thinking a little different.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Agfa vista  200 is Fuji C200, I get it for £1 a roll

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 3, 2016)

limr said:


> Fuji, yes, but not Superia. I've shot both and they look different.
> Interesting information about it here:
> FILMSWAP review #02 - Agfa Vista Plus 200 from Colin Wilson | EMULSIVE Articles, Filmswap, Reviews



Thank you for the link.  It was a very interesting read.  My conclusion?  I don't care WHO makes this quality, versatile, and affordable film.  As long as SOMEONE does.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuji Superior 200





Agfa Vista 200





I can get Vista in 200 and 400 for £1 a roll but i like the 400 better


----------



## cgw (Apr 3, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Superia is different for sure. Yes, greener would describe it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Greener? Too many variables in play to make that one stick. Shoot tons of it and would never say that about Superia 200. Sorry but just not buying that. Take it to three labs and you'll likely see as many different color casts on sketchy quality prints.


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 3, 2016)

I have plenty of 200 and 400 on hand.  Thanks for your help on this, Gary.  I may not have ever tried it if it wasn't for your high praise.


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 3, 2016)

cgw said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Superia is different for sure. Yes, greener would describe it.
> ...



That may be true but..... I have had at least 5 roll of Superia developed by Dwayne's photo.  They all had a significant green cast.  I'm not saying it's good or bad.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 3, 2016)

cgw said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Superia is different for sure. Yes, greener would describe it.
> ...


I guess. I noticed indoors with Sup 400 tends to be greenish tone, not so much outside. I don't mind really, just noticed. Canon T70 with FD sc glass. Have a roll in my Rollei Prego and Nikon N75 so will see what it looks like from those. I send my color to Dwayne's. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 3, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


I might try someone else just to see. I have a roll in my T70 as well so I can compare. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Apr 3, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> I have plenty of 200 and 400 on hand.  Thanks for your help on this, Gary.  I may not have ever tried it if it wasn't for your high praise.


If you like slide film try Agfa Precisa

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## john.margetts (Apr 3, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


That would be the colour balance of the film - if it is balanced for daylight it will give poor colour in artificial light. Back in the day, they used to make two versions of each film, one for outside and one for inside.


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 3, 2016)

gsgary said:


> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> > I have plenty of 200 and 400 on hand.  Thanks for your help on this, Gary.  I may not have ever tried it if it wasn't for your high praise.
> ...


Will do.  Better than Provia?


----------



## gsgary (Apr 3, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > spiralout462 said:
> ...


I believe  it is Sensia
Home developed 
















Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

